# made mama happy?



## cruzn57 (May 13, 2016)

hooked up the spa, and  got it warming up,
 emailed her a pic,  
she  liked!   
besides she get frisky when the spa is running.


OH, hi guys,  yea, back from the dead,  (close)  

 still in the middle of nowhere, and  happy,

back to playing cars,


----------



## havasu (May 13, 2016)

Nice but this thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2016)

Been wondering where the hell you been, sent out two search parties and haven't heard from them in months.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 13, 2016)

pics of spa,

wife said she would hunt you down and  make you vote for hillary, if you demand  boob pics 

View attachment DSC06042.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2016)

Mere suggestion, not a demand.


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2016)

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 15, 2016)

cruzn57 said:


> pics of spa,
> 
> wife said she would hunt you down and  make you vote for hillary, if you demand  boob pics



Like the 1970 Pontiac ads, ... " The Judge ( Pontiac GTO ) can be bought. "
What the heck, its only one vote !


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 16, 2016)

So, how do you warm up a hot tub in the middle of the dessert anyway, throw ice cubes in it?     :car:


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 16, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> So, how do you warm up a hot tub in the middle of the dessert anyway, throw ice cubes in it?     :car:




Best laugh in a while........ Waiting a witty come back.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 23, 2016)

heater didn't come on,  so am looking at limit switches, etc.
then again,  isn't 90+ warm enough?

I will admit,  the bubbles  feel good on a sore back, 

View attachment Elvira-Nipple-Slip.jpg


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2017)

Elvira used to " hoast " / introduce low budget / VCR horror flicks .  She stared in one .  Entertaining .    

     Seemed she dod not take herself too seriously , " tongue in cheek " style .

God bless
Wyr


----------

